

Email Id hacked - anonymous_robot

My company hacked into my email Id and extracted a very important document which could result in a charge-sheet.I wanna know how they could even get into my email account when i am in a different country
======
DrScump
Did you log in to your private email using their computer or network?

~~~
anonymous_robot
Oh yeah i used to login through their computer..they have only one computer in
each department where internet works

~~~
vinny_36
that's the reason my friend you got hacked.

